# My wifes job offer



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Were a little confused, my wife can get a job offer ( oil and gas engineer ) we are about to apply for PR, I believe this takes around 12 month approx. on the forms it asks about job offers, if she gets one now ( and states this on the form ) in 12 months the offer will be void, with the 12 month gap, also I have a job offer ( scaffolding supervisor ) this is not on the list for Canada, but is it worth getting a letter from the company stating they will give me a job once we have residence ?

Thanks..


----------

